# [SOLVED] program host - problem

## nUmer_inaczej

man host

```

host - wyszukuje nazwy hostów, używając serwerów domen

```

net-dns/host-991529 zainstalowany - jednakże nigdzie nie ma pliku host kŧórym mógłbym operować z linii poleceń.

Co jest nie tak? - czy potrzebna jest do jego działania jakaś konfiguracja?

potrzebuję uzyskać:

```

numer # host -l 64.12.61.6

6.61.12.64.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer scfire-mtc-aa06.stream.aol.com.

```

Last edited by nUmer_inaczej on Sun Dec 20, 2009 4:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kacper

w pakiecie host jest hostx, zobacz od czasu do czasu co tam emerge wrzuca do /usr/bin/, a host jest jak dobrze pamiętam w pakiecie bind

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

faktycznie - nie zwróciłem na to uwagi, zasugerowałem się nazwą. Jednak i w pakiecie bind nie ma programu host  :Sad: 

Proszę o dalszą pomoc.

----------

## zlomek

potrzebuję uzyskać:

```

numer # host -l 64.12.61.6

6.61.12.64.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer scfire-mtc-aa06.stream.aol.com.

```

od razu masz też nslookup

```
laptop ~ # eix -s bind-tools

[I] net-dns/bind-tools

     Available versions:  9.4.3_p3 9.4.3_p4 (~)9.6.1_p2 {doc idn ipv6 ssl xml}

     Installed versions:  9.6.1_p2(23:31:29 15.12.2009)(ipv6 ssl -doc -idn -xml)

     Homepage:            http://www.isc.org/software/bind

     Description:         bind tools: dig, nslookup, host, nsupdate, dnssec-keygen

```

Pozdrawiam Złomek

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Dzięki Panowie za pomoc!

----------

